# Koren Robinson



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone else think this guy should be the center of the Viking's passing game? He has speed, strength, decent hands, and above average athleticism for a receiver his size. It's obvious that his high energy, playmaker style has rubbed off on his teammates lately.

Nonetheless, he was a great pickup for the price. And it seems as if he has straightened his life out. Get him the ball!


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Before everyone jumps on my nuts, I did not see the previous thread...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I definately agree, the guy has been nothing short of tremendous for the vikings ballclub. It seems to me at least that his head is on straight now and he brings the energy of the whole team up. By week 17 I think he'll have a pretty sizeable package in the gameplan with his name on it, hopefully it's when the team is being carried into the playoffs.

Tune in to see what happens I guess.


----------

